# Looking for Bird hunting lease SE GA



## Troyefl (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello, 

I'm looking to join a Quail lease or membership in the South East Georgia area. I am located in Jacksonville, FL, have a bird dog and would really like to get involved in a bird club.  

Please let me know if you are aware of anything or have any openings in your club.  Options are very limited in the surrounding Jax area. 

cheers!
Troy


----------

